# Spirit Wars: Pagan Revival in Christian America, by Peter Jones



## dcomin (Aug 6, 2007)

This book was written in 1996, but I have recently been re-reading it and I'm convinced that it's warnings desperately need to be understood and heeded by the Church of Jesus Christ. Jones deals extensively with the Nag Hamadi gnostic documents, which have been cited by liberals, mystics, and radical feminists in an attempt to undermine the historic Christian faith and replace it with an eastern mystic paradigm and a guru-like Jesus. The anticipation of a hyper-religious, rather than a secular and atheistic movement in American culture rings true and the call for Christians to be ready with an Apologetic that defends the true orthodoxy of the canonical Scriptures and the true Person and work of Jesus Christ is timely and urgent. This book will open your eyes to the spiritual battle that promises to escalate as our nation continues its downward slide into apostasy. Copies can be obtained at 

Amazon.com: Spirit Wars: Pagan Revival in Christian America: Books: Peter Jones


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 6, 2007)

Read part of the exerpt.

Interesting.


----------

